

Call Daily, Absolutely Free to both mobile and landline phones around the world - evaphone
http://www.evaphone.org
Call Daily, Absolutely Free!
to both mobile and landline phones around the world.
The more people use Evaphone lite, the more free destinations and longer free calls.
======
jabo
When I loaded the page, Google Ads loaded faster than the dialer widget and it
almost lead to me believe that the whole site was just a parked page with ads.
And when the dialer finally loaded, I had to look at it twice to realize that
it wasn't an ad.

